# Ohio out of Sync



## Mister B (Feb 19, 2007)

Does anyone else get the Ohio News Network audio slightly out of sync with the video. I have a video PID of 33, audio of 34 and PCR of 8190. I do not quite understand this PCR but in this case tried several values and it did not make any difference. I also tried the trick of "pausing" the picture on the Mercury II receiver but it also did not help. The words seem to be just slightly ahead of the mouth. Any further hints would be appreciated.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

you can change the PCR PID to be the same as Video and that usually helps

otherwise delete the channel and readd


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Sometimes it helps to cycle the power on the receiver. When it comes back, sometimes it's back in sync.


----------



## Mister B (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the advice although I tried all of the above with no success. Also, the Ohio news signal quality seemed to cycle up as high as 62 and as low as 38 causing problems. I just have a stationary dish and have been moving it trying new channels. I now am getting the Montana PBS and it is the best picture and sound I have seen with this FTA dish, actually better than the local SD digital from the UHF antenna. I think I will leave it on AMC 3 for a while.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

ONN signal fluxuates greatly. I've seen it at 85 (max on the Coolsat 5000) and then 2 minutes later its at 70 (63 is threshold)


----------

